# Giving Tuesday for Rescue



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Today is #GivingTuesday. A day where we stop in our paw tracks to leave all the holiday madness behind and give to organizations and communities that make the world better. We know at this time of year so many people dump their old dogs to get new puppies. It's heartbreaking but we try to be there to give their old dogs love and find them a new better family who will love them forever!The photo below is of Fitz, whose owner couldn't afford to keep him. He came to us with awful dental disease, a significant heart murmur and was found to have a cancerous tumor in his mouth. AMAR paid for surgery and Fitz is cancer free and living the best life with his adoptive family...actually a foster fail. That's the kind of work we do.

So today's the biggest, most impactful giving day of the year for charities and your chance to win $50,000 for American Maltese Association Rescue. We're super excited to let you know that AMAR is part of an amazing campaign called "The Newman’s Own Foundation $500k Holiday Challenge." It's a friendly fundraising competition where organizations compete to raise the most money for their cause throughout the holiday season. 
To donate, please CLICK HERE: https://www.crowdrise.com/…/american-maltese-association-re… PLEASE SHARE!!!


#GIVINGTUESDAY BONUS CHALLENGE: The top 3 organizations to raise the most online on #GivingTuesday, Nov. 28th, will each win a cash prize. First place wins $50,000, 2nd place wins $25,000, and 3rd place wins $10,000. For every $500 raised online by our organization today, Nov. 28th by 11:59:59pm ET, we will be entered for a chance to win $2,500.
Thank you for caring.


----------

